# SIMPLE Java programming job - PAID!!!



## SkyKast (Aug 27, 2010)

pm me for details and to negotiate your wage ASAP..this is not a huge project


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 27, 2010)

Your homework? lol


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 27, 2010)

your too good..do you know or know anyone who knows java?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ygpm.

EDIT:  Cannot do on moral grounds.  IE cheating on homework.


----------



## Munki (Aug 27, 2010)

This is too good. 
I'd HELP you out man, but I don't do Java. You probably shouldn't have said it was your homework.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 29, 2010)

nobody is willing to help you get your degree by doing something that you just can't seem to be bothered to do. I would suggest doing the work yourself, you may just get more out of your degree


----------



## erocker (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree, and this thread should be closed. I don't think it's really appropriate.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 30, 2010)

If Sky wants to pay to get a degree and also pay someone to do the work for him, it's his call.
TPU, however, is not the place for these types of things.


----------

